# Splitting a 3010D



## HammerHead (Jun 27, 2010)

I need to split my narrow front-end 3010D. Does anyone make the front and rear tractor supports? It would save a bunch of time instead of fabricating them myself.

Thanks

Glenn


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

Here you go: Omar Tractor Company - Tractor Splitting Equipment

Tractor Splitting Stands


----------



## HammerHead (Jun 27, 2010)

I appreciate the info.


----------

